
In a continued appeal to Trump, Tim Cook says 250 Apple employees are Dreamers - yincrash
https://www.recode.net/2017/9/3/16249280/apple-ceo-tim-cook-donald-trump-daca-dreamers-immigration
======
olivermarks
I really wish we could stop using these terms such as 'dreamers'. 'Obamacare'
instead of 'the Affordable Care Act' is another example. I feel these cliche
words and phases stop people's basic understanding of issues.

------
gamechangr
CEO of major tech corporation known for outsourcing and dogging corporate
taxes talks about "solutions that are rooted in American values".

------
DamnYuppie
I am a dreamer too, also happen to be a legal citizen which from my
perspective is far more important.

